# Homebrewers Roll-Call



## mintee

I know I'm really new to the forum here, but I see a lot of talk about homebrewers and thought I should start a Rollcall thread.

I've been brewing for about 10 years now, and am opening a homebrew supply store in Philly in the next 2 months.  I just recently started smoking meats in the past year or 2 and I'm glad to call SMF my new home.  I typically always brew on Sundays, but recently I've been brewing and smoking in the same day. 

So let's get to know each other, and maybe share some recipes or just toast to good food, good beers, and good times!

Q&A:

How long have you been brewing?

All-grain or Extract?

What was the last beer you brewed?

Bottle or Keg?

Favorite Styles?


----------



## mintee

I've been brewing for 10 years. 

All-Grain with a cooler Lauter/Mash tun combo (pics to come)

I just brewed a Roasty and Toasty Stout.  Came in at 1.052.  I'll throw it on nitro when it's finished.

Keg.  I have 3 CO2 taps and 1 Stout tap on a modified fridge.

I like traditional beers. Hail to Reinheitsgebot!!!  ESB, Pale Ales, IPA, Stout and Porters.  Throw imperial onto any of those and I'll be happy.  Not a big fan of the wacky Belgium beers or wheat beers.


----------



## alelover

I do all grain with 3 half barrel kegs. There is a post of one of my brew sessions somewhere on here. I used to own a homebrew store in Charlotte with 4 other guys. It's a tough business. We were very well liked and had lots of customers. Still didn't make any money though. We even started a forum called the Brewboard which is still around but we still couldn't stay afloat. The margins are low and competition is high. Hope you got lots of money to start with.


----------



## heyer5

I've assisted quite a few times with homebrewing.  We did extract with specialty grains and they have all turned out fantastic.  I love nothing more then brewing but with my apartment, I don't exactly have the room to tackle it on my own, shucks!  At least there is room for my smoker!


----------



## mikelikessmoke

I received a Mr. Beer kit this past Christmas from the kids.

Since the kit came with Extracts that is all I have used..... it is simple.

American Blonde Ale

Bottles

I tend to like beers similar to Amber Bock and Cream Ales such as (((gasp))) Little Kings or Robin Hood.

I do not like any of the fruits and nuts and twigs and berries beers.


----------



## pintobean

mintee said:


> Q&A:
> 
> How long have you been brewing?
> 
> All-grain or Extract?
> 
> What was the last beer you brewed?
> 
> Bottle or Keg?
> 
> Favorite Styles?


1. About a year

2. Extract and Partial Mash, but about to pull the trigger to go all-grain (just can't beat the cost difference)

3. Last beer was Munich Helles

4. Bottle

5. Doppelbock, German Lagers, Rauchbier


----------



## mintee

> 2. Extract and Partial Mash, but about to pull the trigger to go all-grain (just can't beat the cost difference)




Good for you.  May I recommend a cooler with copper pipe as your mash/lauter system.  PM me is you need any help.  Ya, the cost of extract is just silly.  It's gone up about 100% in the past year which just kills retailers.


----------



## rbranstner

I have helped my buddy brew several times in the past few months and its a lot of fun. It seems like brewing and smoking go hand in hand and make a great fun filled day. Maybe some day you can grow into a Brew and BBQ store. Good luck with your new store.


----------



## pintobean

mintee said:


> Good for you.  May I recommend a cooler with copper pipe as your mash/lauter system.  PM me is you need any help.  Ya, the cost of extract is just silly.  It's gone up about 100% in the past year which just kills retailers.


That's what I was going to do, going to use a 10 gal rubbermaid w/ ss false bottom, and was going to build my own sparge arm out of copper




rbranstner said:


> I have helped my buddy brew several times in the past few months and its a lot of fun. It seems like brewing and smoking go hand in hand and make a great fun filled day. Maybe some day you can grow into a Brew and BBQ store. Good luck with your new store.




I like that Idea..."Brew 'n Que"


----------



## bob g

1. Been brewing 6 years. Also spent 2 years working at a now closed brewery here in town, the last 3 months as head brewer.

2. All-grain from day one. Cooler mash tun, keggle, immersion chill, glass ferment.

3. Last beer brewed was an English Summer Ale.

4. I Keg. On tap now - Milk Stout, Pale Ale, ESB, JD Barrel Aged Rye IPA

5. I lean toward big chewy malt driven beers but have no particular favorite style.

Brew-View...







My beer






Cheers,

Bob


----------



## low-n-slow

I began brewing back around 1993 for a few years and stopped.  I started back in 2009.  When I quit, I had 3 keggles and several cornie keg fermenters.  I also had a two tower tap in our basement.  I was into culturing yeast and had a fridge full of yeast slants.  I even had a little micro lab with a laminar flow hood.  I sold everything except for a brand new pump, a Johnson Controls thermostat and a few other little things.  Now I have a new RIMS that I built with two 10g colman beverage coolers and a 40qt ss kettle.  I don't have any corny kegs anymore.  I'm now using 10g HD poly something containers.  I also have 9 tap-a-draft kegs (bottles) and two regulators.  I've had good success with those and they are much easier to take places.


----------



## thebigred67

How long have you been brewing? Been at it for about 2.5 years now but have only done mead and wine. Must be the Viking in me!

All-grain or Extract? Honey and fresh fruits.

What was the last beer you brewed? It was a Lavender brown sugar brew and I have no idea what you would call it.

Bottle or Keg? I bottle to one gallon glass bottles.

Favorite Styles? I have a persimmon  mead that is a great Christmas brew!

It all started when I got free peaches a few months after buying the new house. I had room and about 100 lbs of pears. Made a pear mead and a pear wine. The wine was fantastic, very much like an oaked Chardonnay. The mead was undrinkable. I don't like to fail so I kept working at it and now I am great at it.


----------



## michael ark

My trees loaded with persimmon.Any chance to get that?
 


thebigred67 said:


> How long have you been brewing? Been at it for about 2.5 years now but have only done mead and wine. Must be the Viking in me!
> 
> All-grain or Extract? Honey and fresh fruits.
> 
> What was the last beer you brewed? It was a Lavender brown sugar brew and I have no idea what you would call it.
> 
> Bottle or Keg? I bottle to one gallon glass bottles.
> 
> Favorite Styles? I have a persimmon  mead that is a great Christmas brew!
> 
> It all started when I got free peaches a few months after buying the new house. I had room and about 100 lbs of pears. Made a pear mead and a pear wine. The wine was fantastic, very much like an oaked Chardonnay. The mead was undrinkable. I don't like to fail so I kept working at it and now I am great at it.


----------



## brewjester

1. I've been brewing for about 10 years, started on Mr. Beer kit but went to all grain when we bought out house.

2. I luv good Stout, Oktoberfests and other German beer styles, I won Gold last year at the Michigan Beer Cup for my Dopplebock.

3. My last beer was trying to re-brew my dopplebock but had a chiller issue came out lower than intended.

4. Bottles, just cuz cornies are expensive, but looking into it eventually

5.Oktoberfests, Stout, Dunkel, Dopplebock, Pilsner,

Brew Strong! and Cheers!

Jeremy


----------



## thebigred67

michael ark said:


> My trees loaded with persimmon.Any chance to get that?


Two pounds of honey per gallon. (You can use more if you  like. It gets to around 7 / 8 %.) Simmer and skim the scum off the top. Add 2 tablespoons fresh ginger per gallon, 1.5 to 2 cups of persimmon, 4 cloves, one stick of cinnamon and boil for fifteen minutes. Cool strain and pitch with EC1118 lalvin champagne yeast. You can finish it as sweet or dry as you want but if you want it to be bubbly you need some sugar to be there when you cap. It opens like champagne so do it in a sink and do it slow. The wife likes it mixed with dark rum and stirred.


----------



## michael ark

THANK YOU.


----------



## thebigred67

michael ark said:


> THANK YOU.




No problem, I have a batch of that fermenting right now myself. Really looking forward to it but I have to save a bunch of it for holidays though.


----------



## homebrew

Always nice to meet fellow homebrewers, especially those who enjoy smoking and great food.

How long have you been brewing? I have been brewing for 16 years.

All-grain or Extract? All grain for past 15 years.

What was the last beer you brewed? Irish stout and rye IPA

Bottle or Keg? Keg - 2 tap chest freezer conversion

Favorite Styles? I enjoy IPA's and stouts


----------



## alelover

15 years of All grain. Going to finally build a brewstand this weekend.

Here is how I mash now.







Then I wheel it outside to the cooker.







See my avatar. That's my dispensing system.


----------



## africanmeat

Wow Wow it looks great this is labor of love.i love it ......


----------



## sierra

I might as well chime in:

1.  Been homebrewing for about 12 years off and on. 
2.  Primarily Extract (always wanted to upgrade to all grain, but never had the time or money) 
3.  IPA
4.  Bottles
5.  IPA, ESB, and other highly hopped varieties. I also enjoy a good hard cider. I was thinking about dusting off the carboys and making some cider the other day...


----------



## cbiegel

How long have you been brewing?  Around 18 years

All-grain or Extract?  I'm set up to do 12 gallon all grain batches but that doesn't mean I never brew a 5 gallon extract quickie.

What was the last beer you brewed?  My kicked up version of American wheat.

Bottle or Keg?  Keg for sure, I don’t miss washing all those bottles.

Favorite Styles?  APA’s, Irish stout, and American wheat.


----------



## brewjester

Sierra, Check out this link and this will help you turn into an all-grain brewer in no time. http://hbd.org/cascade/dennybrew/ and this will show you how to build a cheap and easy batch sparge system. I use the same cooler, which is $16-20 at HD and the rest you can find at any local hardware store. Hope this helps.

Cheers!!!

Jeremy


----------



## brewjester

Check out this site and it will help you create your own cheap and easy batch sparge system. It's easy to do, even if your not too handy.

http://hbd.org/cascade/dennybrew/

Hope this helps. Cheers!

Jeremy


----------



## matuz

mintee said:


> Q&A:
> 
> How long have you been brewing?
> 
> All-grain or Extract?
> 
> What was the last beer you brewed?
> 
> Bottle or Keg?
> 
> Favorite Styles?
> 
> 5 Years now with 3 friends
> 
> All-grain
> 
> Pumpkin Ale and Oatmeal stout
> 
> Both
> 
> Wheats, Stouts, Maibock, Belgian Ales....I love it all.
> 
> Check us out at http://twothingsbeerandwine.blogspot.com/


----------



## smokingmymeat

3 days
Partial mash
American amber ale
5 liter kegs when it's ready
Ales

Do I qualify as a brewer???


----------



## aceofspd

I go the extra step and make moonshine. Actually it is too good to call moonshine. I have been incorporating the methods of my beer brewing friends into my mash making.


----------



## bratrules

mintee said:


> Q&A:
> 
> How long have you been brewing?
> 
> All-grain or Extract?
> 
> What was the last beer you brewed?
> 
> Bottle or Keg?
> 
> Favorite Styles?


wow i cant believe i missed this thread!!!
Ive been brewing for about 3 years

All grain all the way its just to much fun!!

A mock bock!!

still bottling well actually tap-a-draft system but i cant wait to keg!!

APA's and Most lagers and the list can go on. but am not a real fan of sours!!


----------



## sourhophead

10+ Years

All-grain 10 Gal batches.                         

Pumpkin Spice

Keg

Everything. Sours & IPA's top the list.

Creme Brulee Stout on deck!


----------



## alelover

"Creme Brulee Stout on deck!"

Let us know how this turns out. Is it a Southern Tier clone? My wife loves that beer.


----------



## sourhophead

Yup.  I tried it last year traveling back east and had a nice chat with one of the brewers.  It has been on the brew schedule for a while but will get done.


----------



## sourhophead

Creme Brulee Ingredients

20.15 lb Pale Malt (2 Row) US (2.0 SRM) 79.0 %
1.79 lb Barley, Flaked (1.7 SRM) 7.0 %
1.79 lb Debittered Black Barley (Stout) (500.0 SRM) Grain 3 7.0 %
84.47 g Warrior [17.20 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 5 95.0 IBUs
0.00 oz Vanilla Extract (Bottling 5.0 mins) - Needs testing on a good imperial stout or milk stout.
1.79 lb Milk Sugar (Lactose) (0.0 SRM) 7.0 %
2.0 pkg American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) [125.00 ml] with Starter.

Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 25.209 Plato
Est Final Gravity: Between 10-12 Plato
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 11.5 %
Bitterness: 95.0 IBUs
Est Color: 42.9 SRM

Mash temp: 153-154


----------



## alelover

Thanks Sour. I will make this someday.


----------



## royc

I have 3 taps running, ready to keg Imperial (oak aged) stout, and a cream ale.Been brewing for 6 years.All grain.


----------



## 2salty

SourHopHead said:


> Creme Brulee Ingredients
> 
> 20.15 lb Pale Malt (2 Row) US (2.0 SRM) 79.0 %
> 1.79 lb Barley, Flaked (1.7 SRM) 7.0 %
> 1.79 lb Debittered Black Barley (Stout) (500.0 SRM) Grain 3 7.0 %
> 84.47 g Warrior [17.20 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 5 95.0 IBUs
> 0.00 oz Vanilla Extract (Bottling 5.0 mins) - Needs testing on a good imperial stout or milk stout.
> 1.79 lb Milk Sugar (Lactose) (0.0 SRM) 7.0 %
> 2.0 pkg American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) [125.00 ml] with Starter.
> 
> Beer Profile
> 
> Est Original Gravity: 25.209 Plato
> Est Final Gravity: Between 10-12 Plato
> Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 11.5 %
> Bitterness: 95.0 IBUs
> Est Color: 42.9 SRM
> 
> Mash temp: 153-154


At what alcohol content is it no longer considered beer?


----------



## brian

I'm like most of you, all grain in a 3 keg set up, its modeled after the "tippy dump".  I mostly do red and brown beers in 10 gallon batches then split them 5 gallon and 5 gallon and use ale yeast in one and lager in the other.  one batch in 2 weeks the other in 3 months.  I keg everything, bottles are a pain in my opinion unless its for judging.  I built my keg-o-rater out of a chest freezer, a big one! it holds 4 Corney's 2 20lb CO2 and a 1/2 bbl Snakey.


----------



## alelover

As long as it's made with barley malt, hops, yeast and water it will be beer no matter what the alcohol content is. As you can see from this list.

http://www.ratebeer.com/Ratings/TopAlcohol.asp


----------



## vagreys

I started brewing about 17 years ago. Started out with extracts and specialty grains, then switched over to a small all-grain setup. I brewed in glass and bottled. Specialized in meads and English brown ales, and was a BJCP judge for a time. Pretty much stopped brewing for myself when my kidneys failed, and mostly teach others the joy of homebrewing, now, but still make brews with one of my students, and still enjoy a good ale from time to time. I also enjoy making liqueurs. My last brews were a simple mead made with orange blossom honey from a single orchard, a northern English brown ale, a "tangerinecello", and a couple of blackberry cordials.

- tom


----------



## sflcowboy78

Hi all,

I am new to this forum but found out about it through a homebrew site i belong to called http://homebrewtalk.com. Funny thing is they have a Smoking forum there.

Anyways I have been home brewing for the last for years, as with some of you I started with a Mr. Beer that I got for a Christmas gift. I have since swithced over to extract brewing with steeping grains. I however will be moving into a house in 3 months and will be switching over to all grain. YAY!!!!!!

I currently bottle my beer but with my move I will be building a Keezer and starting to keg. I am planing on making this a 5 tap keezer running both CO2 and Nitro.

The last beer I brewed was a Mocha Stout with real coffee and chocolate.

I do not have a favorite style, as long as it is quality beer.


----------



## mrh

Been brewing off and on since the mid eighties.  Started out using extracts with specialty grains and now do all grain.  Never have followed a style, been doing the mad scientist thing and have had some pretty good batches!  And some not so good lol.  Even have some cascade hops that I grow and use.


----------



## sourhophead

alelover said:


> Thanks Sour. I will make this someday.


21.5P starting gravity. Finishing volume was off.


----------



## bdawg

Been brewing since 2002 when my sister in law gave me a Mr. Beer kit for Christmas.

Went AG shortly after.  Am now a BJCP judge (Master)  and working on the points for Grand Master (almost there).


----------



## yummybbq

I've been homebrewing for about 9-10 years. I've been brewing extract with grains for most of that time. Got a Munich Helles that I need to bottle later today.


----------



## sourhophead

SourHopHead said:


> Sweet with roasty notes.  Not the alcohol hotness I was looking for.  Have not added the vanilla yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 21.5P starting gravity. Finishing volume was off.


----------



## uechikid

_How long have you been brewing?                     I've been brewing for 18 years._

_All-grain or Extract?                                          I brew all grain (except whan I brew Barley Wine)._

_What was the last beer you brewed?                  I brewed 10 gallons of Pale Ale and 10 gallons of Snow Cap Clone on the same day._

_Bottle or Keg?                                                 I keg, bottling it a PITA.                                        _

_Favorite Styles?                                                Pale Ales, Bitters Porters an Stouts._

Here is a picture of my brewing setup.

_





_


----------



## alelover

Nice set up. Welcome to SMF. Looks like we have some real experience joining. Nice to have you guys.


----------



## raquette

What two better things do then brewing and smoking meats and cheese...they go together.

I've been brewing on and off for 25 years.

I both keg and bottle, I still like the bottles to bring to friends.

Beers in the last 2 months have been Sierra Nevada Celebration clone, Steamer ale, Czeck pilsner

I brew from extract and specialty grains.

My preference is lagers and ales.

:yahoo:


----------



## alelover

Lager AND Ales? So you like all beer. Right on.


----------



## raquette

Yes I do.... Leave out athe wheats, spiced, lambics and that what I drink...OK I'll drink those too.:biggrin:


----------



## ted

Been brewing for 17 years, all grain, fave style(s) Bitter, Pale Ale,IPA, Porter/Stout. Last beer made was an Imperial Stout that will go into my HB clubs bourbon barrel and next week I am brewing a Bitter.


----------



## sourhophead

Added 1 Indonesian vanilla bean to some vodka and let it sit for a week before adding it to the keg.  Roasty, a little sweet, vanilla, woody & robust. I added some move vodka to the vanilla bean and keeping it on hand incase I decide to add more.


----------



## processhead

How long have you been brewing? I have been brewing about 20 years.

All-grain or Extract? The last 10 have be AG

What was the last beer you brewed? I brewed a Bavarian Helles and a Dunkel Weitzen

Bottle or Keg? Kegging exclusively now

Favorite Styles? German lagers and wheat beers.

I am brewing with a RIMS system and like the results I get.


----------



## cricky101

How long have you been brewing?: About five years

All-grain or Extract?: All grain brew-in-a-bag. But I brew an occasional extract batch on a week night if I've got a free fermenter or a keg about to kick.

What was the last beer you brewed?: A pretty standard IPA. Lots of summit and cascade hops. Will dry-hop this weekend.

Bottle or Keg?: Keg. And I fill a few bottles from the keg once carbonated to take to friends.

Favorite Styles?: On tap I usually have something hoppy (IPA), something dark (stout), something lighter (kolsch or cream ale) and a wheat or Belgian. So those are my favorite styles, but there are a lot of different types of each style so there are a lot of variations between one IPA and another, or one stout and another.


----------



## mplsbrewer

This is my first post here on the forum and was pleasantly surprised to see a hombrew section.  I do all grain with a mash tun, BIAB on the stove top and an extract brew here and there.  I just love beer and can get good results from pretty much any method at this point.

Right now I have a Scottish 80 and a English style Barleywine fermenting; a American Barleywine, a Kolsch and a Flanders Red in secondaries for aging/lagering; and a wonderfully drinkable California Common on tap.  Also got a Smoked Imperial Stout, a IIPA and a oddly pleasant Smoked Wheat beer in bottles.  Look forward to chatting with you all.


----------



## hooligan8403

Took my first step today in homebrewing. Bought the joy of homebrewing 3rd edition today and after next payday ill have my beer kit. Really looking forward to brewing my own beer. Going to start with something simple like a brown ale as I think my wife might enjoy that as well.


----------



## blinddogsmoking

I have been brewing for about a year now. I brewed 2 extract batches and went straight to all-grain. My last beer I brewed was a gumball head clone which should be ready when I get back from vacation today. I also started to keg after the first 2 extract batches. My favorite style is an IPA.


----------



## smokinbrew

Homebrewers!  Been brewing about 2 years.  Both all grain and extract. Last beer was a holiday ale.  ( I have a 1 year old, I have not had much time to brew:biggrin:). I keg and bottle.  Styles... I love lagers.  In general, all lagers.  But, I really appreciate beer "in season".  Why is it beer and smoking meat goes together?  And why does beer taste better while standing next to a grill or smoker?  :yahoo:


----------



## barflyngrill

Cool to see all the Smokers & Brewers!   Started brewing 1.5 years ago with 2 other guys from work. Hard to split a keg between 3 guys so we bottle. :) We mostly use bombers which helps shorten the bottle time. Besides, whoever drinks just one? ;)  Have not ventured to all-grain yet but hope to get there in the next year. We have enough equipment to brew 2 batches at once so it helps to have 3 of us. We do it at my house since we have a big gas range, 2 sinks and tons of counter space. We brewed on the 3rd of July - a whiskey barrel stout and a Belgian style Caramel Wit. They are in the carboys now. They both smell and taste fantastic! Our favorite so far has been a Black IPA which has been a huge hit among friends.  We did a double batch of that last time. We even doubled the amount of dry hops and.... wow!

We are thinking of adding a shot of good whiskey per gallon to our stout right before we bottle.  Any thoughts on doing that?  Actually we'll only do that to half the beer just in case it doesnt work out...

Michael


----------



## signalguys

mintee said:


> How long have you been brewing? 1 Year
> All-grain or Extract? Both
> What was the last beer you brewed? A San Diego IPA 10.6 ABV
> Bottle or Keg? Bottles
> Favorite Styles? I only go for Big Beers. Nothing with fruit in it. Nice Stouts and IPAs


----------



## buckshot500

I made three very good batches of beer about ten years ago. I kinda got too busy to keep doing it, and had to sell all my equipment when I moved.

I may get back into it someday, but probably not real soon. I do miss the smell of wort cooking in the kitchen though.


----------



## alamar

mintee said:


> IHow long have you been brewing?
> 
> All-grain or Extract?
> 
> What was the last beer you brewed?
> 
> Bottle or Keg?
> 
> Favorite Styles?


About 17 years or so

All-Grain 

Wheat wine on December 21st (1.146 OG) Still fermenting

Both

Mostly belgians but do also love about everything else

BJCP Judge.


----------



## alamar

Nice recipe....try adding some brown sugar......


----------



## kathrynn

Hi Mintee!  I bought my husband a kit this Christmas.  So we havent started anything yet.  Gotta get the kids outta the house and back to College.  I do the smoking...and more than likely I will be doing the brewing too.  But we are Beer Folks.  Love looking at everyone's set ups!  We gotta get ours going!  Nice to meet everyone!


----------



## kathrynn

Hi Mintee!  I bought my husband a kit this Christmas.  So we havent started anything yet.  Gotta get the kids outta the house and back to College.  I do the smoking...and more than likely I will be doing the brewing too.  But we are Beer Folks.  Love looking at everyone's set ups!  We gotta get ours going!  Nice to meet everyone!


----------



## bdawg

Great to see another BJCP judge here!

Welcome!


----------



## grimm5577

Been brewing for about 4 years now, made the switch to All grain  2 years ago and never looked back. Built myself a brew rig last summer. Have 2 IPA's on tap now, and actually just dis-mantled my fermentation chamber to convert it back into a chest freezer so I have more room to store my meats for smoking.


----------



## g walnut creek

How long have you been brewing? *- 10+ years, winemaker for 10 years*

All-grain or Extract? *Extract, 3 hours to brew a batch with 10gal pot and wort chiller*

What was the last beer you brewed? *Pale Ale*

Bottle or Keg? *5 gal Cornelius keg*

Favorite Styles? *Pale, Red, IPA*

Just started smoking and I look forward to a day brewing a batch and smoking something. True multi-tasking!


----------



## grimm5577

G Walnut Creek said:


> Just started smoking and I look forward to a day brewing a batch and smoking something. True multi-tasking!


I tried that this past fall, man what a busy day! but great fun!!!


----------



## johgre078

Hi Mintee,  I'm hoping that I enjoy smoking as much a brewing.   Wish it was legal to make moonshine as I really could get into that.  Ha ha............

How long have you been brewing? 10 yrs

All-grain or Extract?  All Grain

What was the last beer you brewed?  Chec pilsner

Bottle or Keg?  Keg

Favorite Styles?  German


----------



## rschlank

Brewing for 8yrs or so, all grain.  I tend to do more smoking and less brewing these days but still do a big Oktoberfest party each year and brew about six beers for it.  I keg everything.  I love almost every style, but currently have been into good old hoppy Americans.  Porter, Pale or Amber ales.

Looking forward to NHC in Philly this year.  Got my tickets and a room!  Woohoo!


----------



## bdawg

See you there!  It's going to be a great time!


----------



## matt savage

How long have you been brewing? *About 8 years*

All-grain or Extract? *All-grain*

What was the last beer you brewed? *IIPA*

Bottle or Keg? *Both*

Favorite Styles? *American Wild, Lambics, Vermont IPAs*

*BJCP Judge*

*President Merrimack Valley Homebrew Club*


----------



## ddt79

How long have you been brewing? *8 months*
 All-grain or Extract? *;
Both, Mainly All Grain*
What was the last beer you brewed? *PB&J Porter*
Bottle or Keg? *Bottle-for now*
 Favorite Styles? *IPA,DIPA,Stouts,Old Ale*


----------



## coldies

How long have you been brewing? *About 4 years*
All-grain or Extract?* All-grain*
What was the last beer you brewed? *A lightly smoked American Brown ale*
Bottle or Keg? *I bottled once and built a kegerator*
Favorite Styles? *Porters, stouts, and pale ales.*

*I buily myself a electric/gas hybrid RIMS (Recirculating Infusion Mash System) brew stand and have never looked back. Brewing is def my passion and zen. I usually brew when the kids go to sleep about 2 times a month. *

*Cheers!!*


----------



## luv2putt

Been brewing with my friend for a little over a year on his equipment at my house ... He has been brewing for 10 plus years.. We are brewing 10 gal of Rye IPA today along with smoking a brisket ..  We brew all grain...He has a gravity system and a temp controlled fermentor ...  We both have kezzers .. His 4 tap , mine three ...













image.jpg



__ luv2putt
__ Jun 12, 2013


----------



## gimmeharmony

I have been brewing for about 8 years off an on.  My favorite home brew was a Cranberry Maibock.  I am going to step up my equipment and process and start kegging my brews.


----------



## marcopolo

Hello, I just joined this community a few days ago.  I've been brewing for a little over 5 years.  Started with a basic extract kit, moved on to partial mashes & have been doing all grain for the last 4 years. Just became a certified beer judge this year thru the BJCP (Beer Judge Certification Program).  I can't think of two hobbies that compliment each other better than beer & bbq. Cheers !


----------



## losttxbrewnq

How long have you been brewing?

All-grain or Extract?

What was the last beer you brewed?

Bottle or Keg?

Favorite Styles?
Brewing 3 years nowAll-GrainLast was a two fer day: Deschutes Twilite Clone and a Sulry Bender (coffee in the keg) CloneMostly Keg but Bottle big beers for aging and long term enjoymentFav's are Belgians (any) Pale's and RedsBrewing is for me the perfect hobby to compliment the BBQ/Smoke bug....


----------



## bdawg

Interested in your Deschutes Twilight recipe.  Does it use Amarillo?  I'm having a hell of a hard time getting any so I don't even try any more.

A friend did a SMASH pale ale with Galaxy and I think it might be a decent sub for Amarillo but I really need to brew with it myself before I'd recommend it for sure.


----------



## grilldad

I have been brewing now for about a year now. I brew all grain with cooler jugs and use a temp controlled chest freezer to ferment in, In the future I will build a brew stand but space is an issue now.













2012-08-14 20.04.52.jpg



__ grilldad
__ Aug 3, 2013


















2012-08-14 18.23.12.jpg



__ grilldad
__ Aug 3, 2013


















2012-08-14 18.33.32.jpg



__ grilldad
__ Aug 3, 2013


















2012-08-14 18.34.30.jpg



__ grilldad
__ Aug 3, 2013


















20130301_163551.jpg



__ grilldad
__ Aug 3, 2013


----------



## alelover

Your pics are not showing up. I think the code is incorrect or something. You can post pics directly, you don't need to use photobucket.


----------



## losttxbrewnq

BDawg said:


> Interested in your Deschutes Twilight recipe.  Does it use Amarillo?  I'm having a hell of a hard time getting any so I don't even try any more.
> A friend did a SMASH pale ale with Galaxy and I think it might be a decent sub for Amarillo but I really need to brew with it myself before I'd recommend it for sure.


It does.. I don't have the recipe on me, I'll get the amounts and schedule to you when I can to the recipe.


----------



## bdawg

thanks


----------



## rglozon

HI All

New to smoking but brewing for about 40 years. Live in Ontario Canada and was an original member of CABA ( Canadian Amateur Brewers Association) which was the lead voice in changing the laws in Canada to allow mass home brewing and the start of brew pubs back in the later 70's early 80's. For the past 30 of them years its been all grain, fruits and adjuncts. With my new hobby of smoking looking forward to being part of this Forum


----------



## blaster54738

I've been brewing for about a year and a half, started with Mr Beer and went from there

I brew all grain, did one extract batch besides the Mr Beer and went straight to all grain.  Working on building a single tier using 3 keggles

Last brew was a Tall Grass Halcyon clone

Keg in a 7cu ft keezer

I'd say my favorite style is the Belgian Wit


----------



## losttxbrewnq

BDawg said:


> Interested in your Deschutes Twilight recipe.  Does it use Amarillo?  I'm having a hell of a hard time getting any so I don't even try any more.
> A friend did a SMASH pale ale with Galaxy and I think it might be a decent sub for Amarillo but I really need to brew with it myself before I'd recommend it for sure.



Sorry I never posted the recipe, kegged it two days ago and it didn't even come close to the last attempt.  Good beer, just not Twilight clone worthy.


----------



## usmcrob

mintee said:


> How long have you been brewing?
> *About 8 months*
> 
> All-grain or Extract?
> *First batch was extract, everything since then is All-Grain*
> 
> What was the last beer you brewed?
> *Sweet Orange Hefe*
> 
> Bottle or Keg?
> *Bottle for now until the keezer gets built.  Have 6 sanke's waitin to be filled!*
> 
> Favorite Styles?
> *Hefe's, Maltier ales, nothing with a ton of hops in it.  Enjoying my Newcastle clone, Orange Hefe, and Hibiscus Ginger Saison right now. *















image.jpg



__ usmcrob
__ Aug 20, 2013





 Hibiscus Ginger Saison


----------



## luv2putt

Nice lookin brew.... Get that keezer !! I found one on Craigslist for next to nothing !! Nothin like pourin your own brew from the tap for your friends !!













image.jpg



__ luv2putt
__ Aug 21, 2013


----------



## nikobrew

I've been brewing beer for about 6 years now. I just started smoking meat! I'll definitely post some pics and a recipe next time I brew!


----------



## munxcub

Recently started brewing some mead with my brother. Going to be a long 9-12+ months waiting for it to be ready... haha


----------



## usmcrob

Munxcub said:


> Recently started brewing some mead with my brother. Going to be a long 9-12+ months waiting for it to be ready... haha


Brew up a quick little hefe or blonde!  Brew day to pour in less than a month!  Holla if you want a recipe!


----------



## usmcrob

doh!


----------



## usmcrob

luv2putt said:


> Nice lookin brew.... Get that keezer !! I found one on Craigslist for next to nothing !! Nothin like pourin your own brew from the tap for your friends !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ luv2putt
> __ Aug 21, 2013


Thanks!  I've got the chest freezer already... picked it up for $50 off craigslist... It will fit 3 of my 5 or 8 gal sankes...   Just need to get all the CO2 stuff, faucets, etc, and build up the collar.  Just picked up a side by side fridge for free that is now my beer fridge...


----------



## bratrules

After all this beer talk i thought i would post a pic of my latest brew!!













1167171_10200957348350229_1903709233_o.jpg



__ bratrules
__ Aug 22, 2013






This brew cleaned up really well in about two weeks. It tastes really good!!


----------



## munxcub

usmcrob said:


> Brew up a quick little hefe or blonde!  Brew day to pour in less than a month!  Holla if you want a recipe!



I have basic wine making equipment (carboys, airlocks, and whatnot...) can I brew beer with that?


----------



## luv2putt

Yes , it's a good start .... Check out morebeer.com for info..


----------



## alelover

Munxcub said:


> I have basic wine making equipment (carboys, airlocks, and whatnot...) can I brew beer with that?


You will need a big pot to boil the wort in. Sounds like you have everything else to get you started.


----------



## munxcub

alelover said:


> You will need a big pot to boil the wort in. Sounds like you have everything else to get you started.


Cool, I could use a bigger pot to cook the must for my mead making as well, have to do it in 2-3 batches for a 5-6 gallon carboy.


----------



## usmcrob

Munxcub said:


> I have basic wine making equipment (carboys, airlocks, and whatnot...) can I brew beer with that?


Sorry!  Didn't check back for a bit.  You can absolutely brew with that!  Like someone already mentioned, you will just need a pot.  You can get away with a 16-20 qt pot brewing extract recipes.  That's how I started.  Check out Homebrewtalk, they have all kinds of great info.  Also, Austin Home Brew Supply has a ton a great recipes,and almost all of them are available in extract.


----------



## mcdreven

1. I've been brewing AG for about five years.
2. I've brewed all grain from the start, done a couple of extract brews to experiment.
3.Last beer I brewed was an American Amber Ale/Scotch Ale, going for a smaller alcohol clone version of Bear Republic's Red Rocket Ale.
4. Tap beer is the best option for homebrew, nothing beats beer on tap at home!
5. Favorite styles would be all ales, Stouts, Barleywines, IPAs, English Bitters, American Amber/Red Ales, Lambics, Belgian Quads/Strong Dark Ales, Pale Ales. 
Currently have on Tap an Aussie Pale Ale, with Citra and Galaxy and American Amber, brewing a Pale Ale tomorrow and smoking up a beef roast and a corned beef for pastrami.
Great to see so many home brewers on here, beer and meat are inseparable!


----------



## GaryHibbert

Hey BigRed

I've been making mead for 10 years.  NEVER call a mead undrinkable until you've let it age for at least 3 years.  Most will make an amazing turnaround and become quite good.  It is all about waiting.

Of course, there's always the odd ball that refuses to improve---LOL

Gary


----------



## bdawg

Hey Niko!

Good to see you here on SmokingMeatForum!

BD-


----------



## chrispbacon

I thought this site was all about smokin......Brewing too! I must be in heaven. Been brewing for a couple years. Obsessed with it. Mostly all grain, some partials. Got a few hundred gals under the belt. Stouts and IPAs. Lager in the winter.


----------



## mike johnson

I have all the stuff to make it but have never done it. So if you live by me and would like to make some beer shoot me a p.m.   .


----------



## bdawg

North Bend to Lacey is a hike, but I'd be happy to talk you through it.

Also, google WA Homebrewers Association (WAHA).  We have a great site there complete with "find me a mentor" and "find me a beer judge" links where you can locate an experienced homebrewer who will be glad to help you out.  We have a great homebrew community here in WA.  I highly recommend you check it out.

HTH-

Steve

WAHA


----------



## bama bbq

mintee said:


> ...opening a homebrew supply store in Philly in the next 2 months.
> 
> Q&A:
> 
> 
> How long have you been brewing?
> All-grain or Extract?
> What was the last beer you brewed?
> Bottle or Keg?
> Favorite Styles?



I come to Philly often and would like to visit the store. 

Brew day I did a butt for the brew crew. All the boiling and pitching makes the fellas hungry. 

Q & A

Just got back into it after 20 yrs (Thx Alabama)
Extract
Brown Ale (8th day of fermenting now)
Keg
Ale













image.jpg



__ bama bbq
__ Oct 12, 2013


----------



## berninga87

How long have you been brewing?
All-grain or Extract?
What was the last beer you brewed?
Bottle or Keg?
Fav


Brewed my first ever (red ale) about 3 weeks ago. Tried the first bottle of that yesterday. Tasted great and very rewarding just being drinkable IMO!  
So far just extract but still learning.
Last BEER I brewed was a honey wheat kit from LHBS that is in my plastic fermentor. I also have a hard cider in my carboy now (realizing I have a problem with empty fermentation vessels already...)


----------



## berninga87

Damn phone....anyway...

Only bottles for now, time will tell.

Since I've started home brewing I've been trying all types of beer I can find to understand the flavors and ingredients. To say I've found any favorites would be premature, but I havent found anything I really don't like yet.


----------



## tc fish bum

avid home brewer in the travers city, michigan area. i live on the 45th parallel so i also grow hops as the clim is perfect for it, think willamet region. got a oak aged, burbon infused rustic heavy porter ready to drink as its a year old ( trick is to take it to someone you trust who is a non beer drinker and tell them not to let you have it back untill it is ready) we call it kentucky black cat. everyone looks foward to the fall when its ready. russian stout strong around 9%abv,app 50 or so aau and blacker than my exwifes heart. any way  this is a great sight its got it all and  if you ever in traverse area make sure to do a pub crawl.good  micro brewerys everwhere good ones to


----------



## ibbones

Knocked out a Blonde Ale today.  Haven't brewed since April so it was good to it it again and now I wait for my rewards.

I also scooped some of the spent grains into a pyrex dish and threw it into the smoker, mostly to dry it out but it might have a few pellets in the AMNPS.  I'm going to take the dried grain and then run it through my coffee grinder into a flour and bake some pretzels out of it.  Never tried that before.


----------



## bama bbq

Today is brew day!  I love brew day...  I have a Holiday Ale extract kit (malt, honey, hops, yeast, spices) that's gonna be my victim.  LOL













Brew1.JPG



__ bama bbq
__ Oct 25, 2013


















Brew2.JPG



__ bama bbq
__ Oct 25, 2013


















Brew3.JPG



__ bama bbq
__ Oct 25, 2013


----------



## GaryHibbert

Hey ibbones



I've never heard of anyone doing that before. PLEASE let me know how it turns out. Normally I just turf the spent grain straight into the compost pile


Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert

Hey TC

would you post some more info on this porter--it sounds like a KEEPER

Gary


----------



## flyweed

I started in home brewing in about 1996..and started doing your basic extract type kits. I still brew an occasional beer now and then, but have become much more adept at brewing Hard Ciders and Meads (Honey wine).  With Mead you need alot of patience, as aging can take years, but it really pays off.

Dan


----------



## ibbones

GaryHibbert said:


> Hey ibbones
> 
> I've never heard of anyone doing that before. PLEASE let me know how it turns out. Normally I just turf the spent grain straight into the compost pile
> 
> 
> Gary


Gary, this is my first time to try this.  I have made dog treats out of some spent grains and they were tail wagging good. 

I smoked and dried about four to six cups of grain and ground it up in the Magic Bullet and it looks like, well flour. I tasted it and it is kind of like tasting wheat flour. I will try to bake something with it this week and let you know.


----------



## thunder lite

How long have you been brewing? 3-4 years now

All-grain or Extract? Still doing extract with grains. Curious about AG, but looking at all the set-ups, it looks like a bigger commitment

What was the last beer you brewed? NB Caribou Slobber is in the primary

Bottle or Keg? Bottle. I have a kegerator from before I started brewing, but found that keeping lines clean made it seem not worth it, unless consuming daily.

Favorite Styles? Scotch Ales, Lagers, IPA's

Ron


----------



## mrhustle23

Hey all! I'm new to the forum and saw this nice little corner here...

I have been brewing for roughly 5.5 years now. I brew all grain and have a Brutus 10 clone setup. I mostly keg, but I'll bottle some for giving away or entering into comps. I brew mostly english style ales, but am starting to brew more IPAs and such. My most recent brew was my annual spiced yam ale...  it's delicious. Oh and I built a bar in my backyard...  I made a thread on homebrewtalk.com...  check it out...  http://www.homebrewtalk.com/f51/my-home-bar-thread-179247/     

Matt


----------



## bama bbq

mrhustle23 said:


> Hey all! I'm new to the forum and saw this nice little corner here...
> 
> I have been brewing for roughly 5.5 years now. I brew all grain and have a Brutus 10 clone setup. I mostly keg, but I'll bottle some for giving away or entering into comps. I brew mostly english style ales, but am starting to brew more IPAs and such. My most recent brew was my annual spiced yam ale...  it's delicious. Oh and I built a bar in my backyard...  I made a thread on homebrewtalk.com...  check it out...  http://www.homebrewtalk.com/f51/my-home-bar-thread-179247/
> 
> Matt



Welcome! Excellent bar build. I am Brew Bama on HBT.


----------



## GaryHibbert

Hey Matt

I have been brewing beer, wine and mead for over a decade, but I have never herad of spiced yam ale.  PLEASE bring me up to speed

Gary


----------



## mrhustle23

Gary,

Essentially, my spiced yam ale is a pumpkin ale. Instead of using pumpkin puree or even pumpkin, I use yams. I cut them up into 3/4" cubes, smother them with honey and place them in the oven for roughly 30min to soften them and start the starch conversion process. I then mash them up and put them in the mash and let them sit with the grains for an hour. They add some nice flavor to the beer. I have a spice mix that I add at the end of the boil and sometimes toss some in during second fermentation. I use roughly 1lb yams per gallon. Hope this helps!

Matt


----------



## mrhustle23

Bama BBQ said:


> Welcome! Excellent bar build. I am Brew Bama on HBT.


Thank you Brew Bama!


----------



## GaryHibbert

Hey Matt

Thanks for the info.  Something new to me

Gary


----------



## hb99

I'm so new to the site that this is my 1st post.

How long have you been brewing?  Since Aug 1994.

All-grain or Extract?  Yes, mostly all grain, but occasionally will brew up a Speed Brew with DME.

What was the last beer you brewed?  I have a Wheat Ale ready to keg and Pale Ale in a secondary (carboy).  I just kegged a Stone's IPA and a SNPA.  I have another 6-7 kegs (currently full) of assorted ales.

Bottle or Keg?  Yes.  I have 18 racks (plastic cases) of 1/2 liter bottles that I brought back from Germany.   I also own 23-25 (?) corny kegs and 25 carboys.  I have a kegerator with double taps, a keezer that holds 8 kegs (in garage), plus my own brew kitchen, beer fridge and storage area in the basement.

Favorite Styles? German Hefe Weizen and Pale Ales.  I keep 200-300# of grain and several # of hops on hand at all times.  I also harvest my yeast for reuse.


To the originator of the thread:  I was born and raised across the river from you in Camden. I also lived So Philly (1966-68).  Left Jersey for good in 1987.


----------



## atio

HB99 said:


> I'm so new to the site that this is my 1st post.
> 
> How long have you been brewing? Since Aug 1994.
> 
> All-grain or Extract? Yes, mostly all grain, but occasionally will brew up a Speed Brew with DME.
> 
> What was the last beer you brewed? I have a Wheat Ale ready to keg and Pale Ale in a secondary (carboy). I just kegged a Stone's IPA and a SNPA. I have another 6-7 kegs (currently full) of assorted ales.
> 
> Bottle or Keg? Yes. I have 18 racks (plastic cases) of 1/2 liter bottles that I brought back from Germany. I also own 23-25 (?) corny kegs and 25 carboys. I have a kegerator with double taps, a keezer that holds 8 kegs (in garage), plus my own brew kitchen, beer fridge and storage area in the basement.
> 
> Favorite Styles? German Hefe Weizen and Pale Ales. I keep 200-300# of grain and several # of hops on hand at all times. I also harvest my yeast for reuse.
> 
> 
> To the originator of the thread: I was born and raised across the river from you in Camden. I also lived So Philly (1966-68). Left Jersey for good in 1987.


Holy cow, that's a pretty hardcore setup.  Would love to see some pics of your vast amount of equipment in use!  Especially the keezer... I'm hoping to move from bottling to kegging at some point and I want to do a keezer, so I like to look at what other people have done


----------



## hb99

LOL!  I take a millon pictures a week (OK, not really), but I've never taken a pic of my keezer. Odd.

Come to think of it, I am certain there must be a ton of keezer pics on the net for viewing.

Where are you in CT?  

Are you member of Homebrewtalk.com?  I am, but I haven't been there in what seems like years.  I would be Homebrewer_99 if you ever see me there.


----------



## fritzmonroe

Glad to find this thread.  I've been brewing for about 10 years.  I do extract with specialty grains.  I don't do all that many batches a year, usually 3 or 4.

I like to take my brews with me camping and kegs don't really do well for in the camper.  

My favorite is Belgian Wit.


----------



## kidd52

Kevin from California here!

Been brewing for 20 years this month. I do mostly extract brewing, but do have a number of all grains under my belt. I bottle my beer, and currently have an Irish Stout in the secondary at this time. Currently have a German Ale, Kolsch, Octoberfest and Honey Lager in the cellar. I try and brew at least once a month with focus on German style beers. These are for my wife who was in the Army and stationed in Germany and fell in love with beer while there.

We also make wine, can, make our own sausage, year round garden, raise chickens for meat and eggs and raised and butchered our Thanksgiving turkey this year.

Glad to have found this site


----------



## txhomebrew

First brew in 1995

Purchased Wichita Homebrew Supply in 1998  www.txhomebrew.com as a part-time venture

Designed and have built/sold over 20 "Ken's Megga Mash Towers" a 3 tier All Grain Setup

Upgraded my own tower to a HERMS (Heat Exchange Recirculated Mash System) about 12 gallon max all-grain

Keg for 9 Tap homebuilt Walk-in Cooler with 2 additional taps out by the smoker

Still bottle in 20oz PET sold drink bottles for annual trip to beach

Hard Nipple Pale Ale is my favorite dry hopped with Amarillo but last brew was an extract Pumpkin Ale with a customer lesson


----------



## jlh42581

I dont do beer yet. I have enough irons in the fires. Wine and Cider.

Made my first in 2010.

Tonight I will bottle 5 gallons of hand picked blackberry thats been oaked for the last month. Cider isnt even remotely close to the clarity I am looking for so its going to bulk age more. It was also started in late Oct vs Aug for the blackberry.

I do 10-20 gallons a year max.


----------



## magoobrew

Been brewing for several years. I have done many extract, partial, and all grain. My preference is a partial mash. The last I brewed was an "All Citra Blonde". Everything I brew, I bottle, usually 22 oz's.

My favorite style is a true Sour like a Rodenbach. Just finished a bottle of aged Brux. Amazing.


----------



## bdawg

I love Rodenbach, but it's really sweet. 

If you REALLY want to try a sour, you need to try Cantillon Gueze is absolutely, without a question, one of the most mind-blowingly great sour beers in the world.


----------



## noboundaries

Wow. I sense another hobby comin' on!  One of my daughters bought me a complete brew kit this past year.  It is sitting behind me as I type.  Haven't used it yet but this thread sure has me interested in reading the instructions and learning more.  Just need time.  Glad to know there's plenty of brewperts here for questions!


----------



## bdawg

Noboundaries said:


> Wow. I sense another hobby comin' on!  One of my daughters bought me a complete brew kit this past year.  It is sitting behind me as I type.  Haven't used it yet but this thread sure has me interested in reading the instructions and learning more.  Just need time.  Glad to know there's plenty of brewperts here for questions!


I started with a Mr. Beer kit back in 2002.  It was a Christmas present from my sister in law.  Talk about a hobby that will suck you in!  Now 11 years later, I've brewed hundreds of batches. It wasn't enough to homebrew, I had to start reading homebrew forums that are as dedicated to home brewing as this one is to smoking. Then I had to start entering homebrew competitions, which led me to wondering what the judges were looking for, which prompted me to become a beer judge, which prompted me to become a better brewer, which prompted me to become a better judge, which prompted me to start teaching other brewers how to judge, which <you can see the exponential death spiral here>. 

My wife is still pissed off at her sister for creating a monster.  I just laugh that evil mad scientist laugh: Muuuaaaaaahahahahaha!


----------



## noboundaries

BDawg said:


> My wife is still pissed off at her sister for creating a monster.  I just laugh that evil mad scientist laugh: Muuuaaaaaahahahahaha!


Thanks for the belly laugh!!!  My wife recognizes the signs when I climb full bore into a hobby or interest.  She just smiles knowing she'll never have to stress over what to get me for Christmas and special occasions!


----------



## johnnyb99

Holy smokes!   I just joined this forum today to learn more about smoking and grilling.  I got really excited after seeing that there are some homebrewers on here.  I have been brewing for about 5 years now.  I mostly go all-grain but still do some extract batches every now and then.  I now only keg my beer....way too easy over bottling!  I have a kegerator with four taps lines on it.  I am currently serving 2 different saisons,  a hopbursted red ale, and a bubblegum german hef.  

Really glad to see there are homebrewers here, cheers!


----------



## steelcitysmoke

For Christmas my girlfriend bought me a brewing kit from Midwest Supply and a couple extract kits. I can't wait to do my first brew. I have SOOOOO much to learn so don't be surprised if I ask you experienced home brewers a lot of questions.


----------



## alelover

steelcitysmoke said:


> For Christmas my girlfriend bought me a brewing kit from Midwest Supply and a couple extract kits. I can't wait to do my first brew. I have SOOOOO much to learn so don't be surprised if I ask you experienced home brewers a lot of questions.


Ask away. Most important thing is sanitation. Nothing unsanitized should ever touch the beer. Make sure fermentation temp is not too high. I like 68º for ales.


----------



## sacrifice

HI all,

Been brewing for about 5 years.  I do all grain and usually 5.5 gallon batches.  My last brew was an IPA using all Amarillo hops, and is a beer that I try to brew every year - it is really good.  I bottle all my beer.  I have 9 batches in the bottle at this time and have not yet figured out how to get my wife to buy me a fridge that holds that many (or more) kegs.  My next brew - probably this week, will be a Porter.

I do not have a real favorite style, but tend towards dark, full body (chewy) beers, often times with coffee and chocolate, and IPA's, with a Belgian thrown in here and there.  I do not like sours at all.

I also make wine and mead.


----------



## cdn offroader

Hey all, been homebrewing for about 10 years now, , mostly extract and partial grain kits. My favorites are a variation of weisse beer for the summer(honey, green apple, etc) and some darker for the winter, brown, red, or bock. I've also dabbled in meads, just finished the last bottle of my first batch made in 2006(Rasberry Gingermead) and it was delicious.

I don't have a fancy set up, just using 2 5gallon glass carboys and a single 5 gal brewing bucket. I sprang for 1/2 liter(16.9oz?) glass swingtop bottles that make it much easier to bottle

I really like letting the flavor in the beers develop and trying out the different recipes as they age.

cheers


----------



## canadianbacon

I just started brewing, I started from scratch tho, No kits, I like doing everything from scratch, know whats going in my stuff and pick it my self. Kinda like my dry rubs and brines lol... Im making hard cider right now.

One day.... maybe ill play in the hillbilly arts of distilling. Maybe....The laws in Canada are more lenient on that sorta stuff then the US if you not selling it so its less of a worry. Plus, who likes playing x2 the amount for liqour because of the taxes on it??? Its almost like a Prohibition charge! haha jk


----------



## txhomebrew

We are in stage 4 drought emergency, lakes at 28% and the city in final testing to recycle 7.5 millions gallons a day of effluent back into the drinking water supply for over 130,000 people.  No outdoor water use allowed other than keeping swimming pools full (health reasons)  In the summer I run non-potable well water through my wort chiller, but it is shut down for the winter so last weekend I rigged a small submersible pump to draw water out of the pool, through the chiller and back.

Can't wait to brew some new beers:

Whizzing Weizen, Poo Poo Porter, Antibiotic Bock, and Twice Rented IPA 

Prost!


----------



## 58limited

Hi everyone. I've been brewing beer since 1995 and making mead since 1998. I still do extract brewing mostly because I don't have room for the all grain equipment. I have a 1982 Frigidaire that I have made into a kegerator. It holds 5 corny kegs. The most recent beers I have brewed are: Belgian Wit, Belgian Saison, Boston Lager, and Marzen. I like most styles of beer but I'm playing around with the various Belgian styles more and more of late.

I brew beer to drink and enjoy but mead is my passion. I won three awards at the Texas Meadfest this past September and hope to win more this coming year.


----------



## alelover

Welcome. Nice to have you. We got a guy here in Charlotte who is a mead guru. He's got more ribbons than you can count. Needless to say I have tried many a mead. Home brew is my proffered beverage. Mead messes me up.


----------



## johnnyb99

58limited said:


> Hi everyone. I've been brewing beer since 1995 and making mead since 1998. I still do extract brewing mostly because I don't have room for the all grain equipment. I have a 1982 Frigidaire that I have made into a kegerator. It holds 5 corny kegs. The most recent beers I have brewed are: Belgian Wit, Belgian Saison, Boston Lager, and Marzen. I like most styles of beer but I'm playing around with the various Belgian styles more and more of late.
> 
> I brew beer to drink and enjoy but mead is my passion. I won three awards at the Texas Meadfest this past September and hope to win more this coming year.



Welcome.
Having a kegerator is awsome. I have four taps on mine with perlik faucets. Looks pretty.  IV only only done a couple meads myself. I love em but teas alelover said, they mess me up too!


----------



## 58limited

alelover said:


> Welcome. Nice to have you. We got a guy here in Charlotte who is a mead guru. He's got more ribbons than you can count. Needless to say I have tried many a mead. Home brew is my proffered beverage. Mead messes me up.


Yeah, mead'll do that to ya. I have a sister in Charlotte. Next time I visit I need to look your guru up, always enjoy talking with mead aficionados.


johnnyb99 said:


> Welcome.
> Having a kegerator is awsome. I have four taps on mine with perlik faucets. Looks pretty. IV only only done a couple meads myself. I love em but teas alelover said, they mess me up too!


 I have the Perliks too, chrome plated as I couldn't afford 5 stainless ones at the time. I love it, even if it does need a paint job. Here's a pic - the date is wrong on the first one, I hadn't reset the date in the camera when I changed batteries. I made this in 2012:













beerfridge4.JPG



__ 58limited
__ Apr 6, 2014






Date is correct here:













beerfridge2.JPG



__ 58limited
__ Apr 6, 2014






Frosty mugs and hops stored up top - I have WAY more mugs than what is shown :)













beerfridge3.JPG



__ 58limited
__ Apr 6, 2014


----------



## oldcanalsmoke

Brewing about ten years, but the past 4 in earnest. I am all over the board as far as extract, kit, all grain, partial, BIAB etc. Its fun!! I have a Citra IPA carbing now.


----------



## hernando

Hey hey fellow homebrewers.

Q&A:

How long have you been brewing? I have been brewing for almost 3 years

All-grain or Extract? Primarily All-grain

What was the last beer you brewed? Steam Beer

Bottle or Keg? both

Favorite Styles? Imperial Stouts, hefes, IPA's


----------



## blaster54738

I don't remember if I posted in here but here are my answers

Q&A:

How long have you been brewing? A little over 2 years, started January of 2012 with Mr Beer

All-grain or Extract? All Grain

What was the last beer you brewed? Stout aged with oak spirals and bourbon

Bottle or Keg? Keg

Favorite Styles? Wits for the most part are my favorite followed by sours.  Love a good stout/porter as well or anything aged in bourbon barrels.

In the process of building a single tier stand that eventually I'll be doing HERMS mashing.  Just need to finish mounting the second burner, the two pumps, the wort chiller and put flashing on by the burners to help with heat (may even put some on the bottom to help with water issues).  Then order the rest of the camlocks, tubing and misc fittings that may be needed.  Hope to be operational within the next couple weeks.













IMG_20140406_180020_707_zpsvuleucge.jpg



__ blaster54738
__ Apr 9, 2014


----------



## firejoe20

I've been brewing for over 10 years now.

BIAB is my most favorite. 

I just keged a Popper' Cherry Wheat. Now I have my Banana Creme Pie Ale in the Primary.

I like to do both. If I have a quick session beer or something for a party I'll keg, if I need to age something I'll bottle.

I like wheat and IPA beers but I am not really partial to any beer style. I have made anything from the mild to the wild. My philosophy is "If I can dream it, I can brew it!" and thats going on my brewery wall when I open one. Look for Twisted Terrain Brewery in a few years.


----------



## baconist

Homebrewer here!

Mostly extract - I've been making wine for about 10 years, but got into brewing beer around 2008. Just recently got the equipment for all-grain but still need to do a full batch with it on my own. I also need to get my keg setup going. 

That said, my last beer was a smoked porter my friends and I made and split into two batches - one with belgian yeast, star anise and coriander; the other with dried guajillo chiles, coffee extract and vanilla beans. The belgiany one was good, but the chile/coffee/vanilla one was out of this world!


----------



## firejoe20

Baconist said:


> Homebrewer here!
> 
> Mostly extract - I've been making wine for about 10 years, but got into brewing beer around 2008. Just recently got the equipment for all-grain but still need to do a full batch with it on my own. I also need to get my keg setup going.
> 
> That said, my last beer was a smoked porter my friends and I made and split into two batches - one with belgian yeast, star anise and coriander; the other with dried guajillo chiles, coffee extract and vanilla beans. The belgiany one was good, but the chile/coffee/vanilla one was out of this world!


Baconist,

I would love if you would be able to share the recipe for the chili/coffee/vanilla. That sounds awesome!


----------



## baconist

Apologies for the formatting from brewsmith below, but I think it would be awesome using any porter recipe, smoked or not (but hey, this is the smoking forums so why not use smoked malt? In fact, we found some cherry smoked malt for this recipe). 

So here is what I added to secondary:

Cold brewed coffee - made this by adding 0.5 lbs coffee ground as finely as I could (I used a Sumatran bean from a local roaster) added to a large jar with 24 oz. H2O and refrigerated overnight. Filtered this and was left with about 1.5 cups of cold extracted coffee. This is the amount I would use for a 5 gal batch, I used less for this since we split the batch up. 
Chile pods - I added 2-3 each of dried pasilla and guajillo chile pods, although any dry, red chile pod will work. I didn't break up the pods or anything, just tossed them in as-is. 
Vanilla pods - I added two of these, split down the middle. Honestly, not sure they made much of a flavor difference so use more for extra vanilla, less to focus on the coffee/chiles. 
I started tasting after 5 days, bottled after 7. I think 7-10 days is probably the right amount of time for these flavors to get to know each other. 

Anyway, the base beer recipe is below - it's based on one we used to try and make a bacon-flavored porter. Unfortunately, our attempts to do that have failed so we've abandoned the bacon-and-beer combination for the time being. 

﻿Recipe: Porter (1.2) TYPE: All Grain
Style: Robust Porter
---RECIPE SPECIFICATIONS-----------------------------------------------
SRM: 35.4 SRM SRM RANGE: 22.0-35.0 SRM
IBU: 45.8 IBUs Tinseth IBU RANGE: 25.0-50.0 IBUs
OG: 1.065 SG OG RANGE: 1.048-1.065 SG
FG: 1.013 SG FG RANGE: 1.012-1.016 SG
BU:GU: 0.703 Calories: 229.8 kcal/12oz Est ABV: 6.8 % 
EE%: 68.00 % Batch: 5.00 gal      Boil: 6.32 gal BT: 60 Mins

---WATER CHEMISTRY ADDITIONS----------------


Total Grain Weight: 13 lbs 8.0 oz Total Hops: 2.50 oz oz.
---MASH/STEEP PROCESS------MASH PH:5.40 ------
>>>>>>>>>>-ADD WATER CHEMICALS BEFORE GRAINS!!<<<<<<<
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
11 lbs                Pale Malt (2 Row) US (2.0 SRM)           Grain         1        81.5 %        
1 lbs                 Chocolate Malt (350.0 SRM)               Grain         2        7.4 %         
12.0 oz               Caramel Malt - 60L (Briess) (60.0 SRM)   Grain         3        5.6 %         
8.0 oz                Smoked Malt (9.0 SRM)                    Grain         4        3.7 %         
4.0 oz                Black Barley (Briess) (500.0 SRM)        Grain         5        1.9 %         


Name              Description                             Step Temperat Step Time     
Mash In           Add 4.22 gal of water at 167.6 F        152.0 F       45 min        

---SPARGE PROCESS---
>>>>>>>>>>-RECYCLE FIRST RUNNINGS & VERIFY GRAIN/MLT TEMPS: 69.0 F/69.0 F
>>>>>>>>>>-ADD BOIL CHEMICALS BEFORE FWH
Batch sparge with 1 steps (3.92gal) of 168.0 F water

---BOIL PROCESS-----------------------------
Est Pre_Boil Gravity: 1.056 SG Est OG: 1.065 SG
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
1.00 oz               Northern Brewer [9.60 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop           6        32.0 IBUs     
1.00 oz               Willamette [5.50 %] - Boil 20.0 min      Hop           7        11.1 IBUs     
1.00 Items            Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 mins)        Fining        8        -             
0.50 oz               Goldings, B.C. [4.50 %] - Boil 10.0 min  Hop           9        2.7 IBUs      


---FERM PROCESS-----------------------------
Primary: 4.00 Days at 67.0 F
Secondary: 10.00 Days at 67.0 F
Style Carb Range: 1.80-2.50 Vols
Bottling: 2.3 Volumes CO2: 
---NOTES------------------------------------


----------



## ricka77

Cheers and RDWHAHB!

Just joined the SMF today and looking forward to making some sweet awesomeness of smoked meat at home.

I've been brewing at home since 2008.  I started with simple aluminum and extract setup for first batch, partial grain for the next two batches, then dropped my bank account to go all-grain and have total control.

I now brew with a SS 15g pot w/ball valve.  I'm also adding a sight window thingy this year, and possibly a thermometer port as well.  I use a March pump to move the mastun to kettle and from kettle to primary.  I have a Shiron plate chiller as well.  I bottled until my second batch of AG, then did a keezer conversion and now have two taps in the kitchen...

Usually get 4-6 batches in a year.  Last year was slow, so I'm looking forward to making up for it this year.  Someday in the late Summer/early Fall I plan on doing a brisket and homebrew day...lots of work, but it will be worth it.  I'll have a homebrew ready to drink for that day as well to help savor the brisket..

Cheers, ricka


----------



## rochefort

Joined SMF today so thought I may as well post in this thread as well :D

*How long have you been brewing?*

Off and on for 10 yrs. I started off doing Kit and Kilo, didnt like the results and sat on it until a mate got me in to BIAB.

*All-grain or Extract?*

All Grain, BIAB

I do have a recirculated setup to try and extract as much goodness out of the grains as I can though, and maintain temperature :)

*What was the last beer you brewed? *

Homegrown 2014.

What is it? On style its probably a Double or Imperial IPA. Its brewed with fresh hops I grew myself :0

*Bottle or Keg?*

Keg for the most part, with the extra litre or 2 normally going in bottles.

Half batches I bottle since I dont have a 9litre keg. I will be reusing the tap king bottles (~3 litre PVC bottle with a co2 bulb) in the future.

*Favorite Styles? *

American style IPA/DIPA/IIPA's if I had to be specific, but love stouts, porters, barley wines, Pale ales, Dopplebocks... Beer :D


----------



## phischy

10 years of brewing, the last 6 being AG.  I have 7 taps at home cold storage for 14 kegs and currently I have 8 beers on tap:

Easy Company Ale - Belgian Pale Ale

Double chocolate stout, malts and nibs

Czech Wally's Knee, Czech Pils 100% saaz hops

Czech Wally's Other Knee, Czech Pils with German lager yeast (same wort as above, different yeast)

Three Reverends IPA.  Simcoe, Mosaic & Citra

Trans-Tasmain Pale, NZ and AUS hopped pale

2 year old souring belgian dark strong

Another sour ale, probably 4 years old

and 3 ciders made from locally sourced apples

I have a 10 gallon HERMS that I mostly built myself and 2 temp controlled fermentation chambers, one of them being a 14 gal conical...which I just started using this year and its awesome.


----------



## chapjm

Aloha,
*How long have you been brewing?*
Been a homebrewer for 5 years now.

*All-grain or Extract?*
All grain 3 tier, last 2 batches have been BIAB.

*What was the last beer you brewed?*
SMASH IPA (2 Row and Amarillo) still fermenting

*Bottle or Keg?*
Keg.  3 tap keezer (5cuft)

*Favorite Styles?*
IPA, APA and Porters

Chap


----------



## brewbeernbbq

*How long have you been brewing?*
over 20 years

*All-grain or Extract?*
AG last 8 years

*What was the last beer you brewed?*
10 Gallon batch of ESB and 15 gallon batch of Oktoberfest

*Bottle or Keg?*
Keg, bottling is too time consuming

*Favorite Styles?*
IPA, Marzen, Oktoberfest, Dark Wheat


----------



## jfleming9232

Been brewing about 10 years now, although Alabama just made it legal last year.  Al grain for the past 7 years although I stil do the occasional extract kit.  Just finished an extract kit clone of Stone Brewing's Arrogant Bastard Ale.Currently have my Roll Tide Red and my Alabama Amber in stock.  I still bottle althoug I am considering going to kegging.  Here is the Roll Tide Red!













IMAG0146_zpsd38bb21d.jpg



__ jfleming9232
__ Jul 16, 2014


----------



## patthebrewer

Another guy checking in....I've been an all grain brewer for about 15 yrs. I also grow my own hops. I force carb & keg all my beer, bottles create too much inconsistency for me. As far as my favorite styles, it really depends on the season, currently on tap at my place is my interpretation of the wonderful hefeweizen's I've had all over Bavaria, and a Pre-Prohibition American Pilsner Lager, taken from an original recipe found in an abandoned Bushwick NY brewery.  Both go really well with the smoked meats I like.  I have temp controlled fermentation, and I like brewing lagers. My job is beer related too!

The company I founded makes handcrafted mash paddles (among other things) for home brewers, and custom paddles for pro-brewers.


----------



## jtstitzel

Hi all I've been smoking for awhile but I decided I wanted to start home brewing. Tomorrow I am doing my first attempt and I will be doing a fat tire clone. I have a few question and I am also up for any and all advice that y'all are willing to give! First up I have heard some different opinions on moving to a secondary carboy during the later half of fermenting. Should I or Shouldn't I? Secondly I've been told that the beer ( after being bottled) will have a large amount of yeast that will settle to the bottom of the bottle. Is this true? and if so does this mean my wife has to let me buy some(more) [email protected]$$ beer mugs? Thanks for all your help!


----------



## mountbaldy

Hi all!,

I just wanted to post in the roll call for homebrewers. :-)  I've been homebrewing for about 7 years now.  During 2012 I brewed 2-3 times per week when I owned my LHBS.  I had my shop for about 2 years. Unfortunately when you are in a small city, it's hard to compete with the big boys out there in the industry and too many locals didn't appreciate what I offered.  My brewing these days has really slowed down.  I'm lucky to brew a couple times per year but I'm working to change that.   I have been brewing all grain since day one.  Anyhow, I'm here for folks if they have questions.  

FYI, if you are looking to clone a commercially available beer, let me know. I'm pretty good at deciphering commercial beer.  

Cheers,

Joe Gill

Townsend, MT


----------



## carney

I have been home-brewing since 2008.  I got started with a Mr. Beer kit I got one Christmas.  I quickly outgrew it and got into 5 gallon batches.  
I do extract and mini-mash kits but I  have done a couple all-grain one gallon brews.
My last brew was a Pliny the elder clone.  
All my homebrew is bottled, but I am thinking of getting a kegging setup.  
IPAs and Stouts are my favorite styles.


----------



## chasinmendo

Hi, I brew beer and make wine and cider, have for about 15 years.  I grow my own fruit when I can and the wines I make incude berry, plum and apple wines. I like to make hard cider and just put up a bunch from this years bumper crop of apples. Blackberries are one of my favorite wines. I brew mostly IPAs and stouts for my own and friends consumption. Looking forward to sharing recipies, ideas and equipment designs

Regards, Chas.


----------



## davefischer

I've been brewing only for about a year. My first few batches were extract. Then began doing small batches of all grain. Fun to do with my wife. She loves stouts and porters and I'm a hop head (IPA all the way!) The last batch we brewed was a chocolate stout. Unfortunately I made a total rookie mistake. I generally bottle with conditioning tablets, but our chocolate stout called for maple syrup. So we bottled with maple syrup...and because I was in auto- pilot (wait for it) I also added the conditioning tablets. I didn't realize it until a couple days later. I cracked open a bottle to check and out shot a geyser of chocolate foam. Ugh. Luckily it was a small batch. Chalk it up to "experience". Lesson learned. We plan to rebrew the chocolate stout, then we'll move onto an oatmeal coffee stout, and then a couple batches of IPA. Hoping to sample with a peach pale ale for summer as well.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## carney

I bought 3 kits at Northern Brewer during their 20 bucks off each kit sale.  I will brew the 2 IPAs next weekend. 













16321199216_9454c9337a_c.jpg



__ carney
__ Jan 23, 2015


----------



## bama bbq

I brewed an all-grain Advantageous Weizenbock kit from Northern Brewer. It's rockin and rolling in the fermenter now.


----------



## carney

I almost bought the all-grain equipment kit at Northern this weekend.  They ran a special two free beer kits with purchase of it.


----------



## trainman01

Hiya Homebrewers, I didn't realize there were so many on this forum.  Just bottled a nice Kölsch.  I couple of weeks conditioning in the bottle and I'll be enjoying a great summer treat.


----------



## ernesttbass

I did extract kits for about 2 years and probably did 20 or so.   I had mixed results.   Some were ok and some not so much.  

Bottling was all rainbows and unicorns at first.   After the first couple of hundred bottles, eh, I can drink em faster than I can wash em. 

I'll leave beer up to the people that are wiser than I.

 I'll still do about 25 gallons of Apfelwein a year though.  I just started 11 more gallons over the weekend.


----------



## uechikid

Yeah, bottling gets old really quick.  Kegging your beer is the only way to go.


----------



## carney

I bottled my DIPA and IPA last weekend and racked the barley wine to the secondary.













17120957673_137db79610_b.jpg



__ carney
__ May 16, 2015


----------



## aceoky

Looks amazing!!! Thanks for the view!


----------



## congo

Been brewing with a couple of friends for 2 years.  All grain.

Our latest brew was our "Shipwreck Oyster Stout".

A bad pic of our recipe:.













shipwreck recipe.jpg



__ congo
__ May 27, 2015


----------



## thomas phillips

I'm not a home brewer of beer, Used to make moonshine years ago in my garage.....thats all I'm gonna say!


----------



## aceoky

I"m a home brewer- nothing quite like a full smoker and some good home brew especially with friends who enjoy your smokes and brew with you !


----------



## shmeffrey

I just joined the forum and am just getting into smoking.  I can't wait to smoke some meat while brewing beer.

I started brewing extract a year ago and for the past 5 months have gone to All-Grain with a new 20 gallon, all stainless, single tier, 3 vessel, natural gas system.

I just brewed a blonde ale and have three 5 gal. kegs on tap in my brand new full size fridge converted kegerator.  Will not be bottling anymore unless needed for keg room.

My favorite style is IPAs, anything super hoppy!


----------



## exc503

Hello All,

I have been brewing as long as I can remember. My dad brewed when I was little, and I picked it up so 15-20 years in some capacity

Full all-grain, cooler tun, 5 gallon batches but always adding

Last beer was a Session-ish IPA, brewed with an ESB yeast. Have some ingredients in the mix for a hoppy Brown for when the Baby gets here. 

Have been kegging for a year now, best decision ever (Hint: if your kegging get your hands on the half growlers to take places of give to people)

No real Favorite, depends on the season, depends on the day, will drink near anything.


----------



## wise guy

Homebrewer here mostly partial mash. Occasional extract and sometimes small batch brew in a bag.


----------



## sausageface

Are you doing 5 gallon kits or are  you dong it from mash  and hops with the complete boil down


----------



## wise guy

I use 5 gallon kits for partial mash and extract kits. When I do brew in a bag I usually buy the ingredients and make 2 gallon batches.


----------



## sausageface

I known that a lot of the kits now pretty dam good  saves a lot of time and efferent  and you still seem to get the quality


----------



## jeepdiver

For really good kits check out Austin Homebrew. They have extract PM and all grain clones of hundreds of commercial brews, good prices and great customer service


----------



## sausageface

Thanks for the info have see if it is available in Canada


----------



## bellevue

Hello Homebrewers,

I finally decided I needed some consistency and repeatabilty in my home brewing so I purchased a WilliamsWarn personal brewery. Expensive, yes but I have so much more control over the brewing temperatures and carbonation. With the back pressure bottler they sell, again pricey, your brew never conatcts the air so flavor is excellent. I have used it for many other brewing recipes also, Home made pop is a snap with this machine as is anything else you want to ferment and have carbonated. You don't have to carbonate if you don't want so wines are easily made with the unit also. It is a well built unit and functions flawlessly turning out five gallons of great fermented liquid each time.













WilliamWarn.jpg



__ bellevue
__ Oct 26, 2015


----------



## sausageface

I was looking at your Pale Ryeder   it must be pretty hoppy with a IBU of 28


----------



## bdawg

Pale Ryder sounds like a rye pale ale.  If so, 28 IBUs is actually a bit low for the style.


----------



## sausageface

I been told that to start a craft brewing of any size to make money you need $250000.00 to $500000.00 for starts I  know a few people that have  got into it and they told me that you need a good banker


----------



## shawbrook14

Hi all,

I have been brewing about 8 years. We are serious all-grain brewers. We normally brew 10 gallon batches, but can handle 15 gal. as we have a 20 gallon brew kettle and mash tun. We use propane with a 210,000 btu burner. We chill with a 50 ft stainless steel immersion chiller. I built a 15 cubic ft. fermentation chamber with my own digital controller. It will hold about 20 gallons to +- 1 degrees.

We belong to a very active local brew club. We have about 60 members. We host non-profit benefits twice a year and the proceeds go to local organizations such as habitat for humanity, wounded warriors, etc...

I use Beersmith to design my recipes. We usually have 2 - 4 beers on tap at the house. We have made many wines over the years too.

What do we have on tap right now? 1. Acadia Coast Pale Ale - 2 years ago this beer won brewer's choice at one of our benefits. 2. Equinox (An exceptional pumpkin ale we brewed for a benefit. We won the brewer's choice award. 3. Pliny the Younger clone. We brewed 12 gallons of this 10% abv ale at 200 ibus. This is the most difficult and extreme beer we've ever brewed. It was so worth it. If you don't know, this is a beer brewed by Russian River Brewing in California. They only brew it once a year to serve in their pub and your only allowed one 5 oz. pour.

Well that all for now. Stop by and say hi. I will try to get some pictures up under my profile of our brew room and brewing.

Happy Smoke and Suds!

Dale

Smugglers Den Brewing Co.


----------



## jeffinn

Hi All,
 I've been a home brewer for about 4 years now. I brew 5 gallon all grain batches. My favorite beers are an American Pale Ale, an Irish Red and a Chocolate Stout. I usually do 1 or 2 experimental batches each year. But I'm strictly a summer brewer as the cold weather keeps me indoors in the winter.
Jeff


----------



## pugnax88

Howdy All,

I've been brewing for about 4 years now, all-grain for 3 of them. I'm still on a pretty basic system with a 10 gal mash tun and kettle. Looking to upgrade my burner soon. Favorite brews are an American Pale Ale hopped with Cascade and Nelson Sauvin, and a German Roggenbier. For the most part, I don't usually do the same beer more than once as my tastes always change, but those two are constantly on.

Jeremy


----------



## congo

Last summer I smoked 1/3 of our grains for 2 hours and we made a smoked porter.

I was really good but we would probably crank up the smoke on it even more next time.


----------



## snowbeast

How long have you been brewing? Just hit 4years
All-grain or Extract? Extract while I build my AG system
What was the last beer you brewed? Irish Red
Bottle or Keg? Keg - Bottle
Favorite Styles? Most of varients. 

I also make sure mean guava wine


----------



## txhomebrew

How long have you been brewing? Hard to believe , 21 years!
All-grain or Extract? All-Grain on a Tower I build and add-on HERMS
What was the last beer you brewed? Back-to-back 10 Gallon bathes of Vanilla Porter and Coffee/Chocolate Breakfast Stout
Bottle or Keg? Keg
Favorite Styles? Hoppy and Big Beers!


----------



## tjdcorona

I need a hobby .

like this

Financially speaking - what is the pay back? Whats an iniial investment that will keep beers flowing for 5 years?


----------



## chironbrew

How long have you been brewing? Over 10 years

All-grain or Extract? E Herms all grain

What was the last beer you brewed? Citra DIPA

Bottle or Keg? Keg

Favorite Styles? Right now, sours. But i do enjoy a good Kolsch.

I will have to post some more pictures when i get all my stuff unpacked and my brewing station set up.


----------



## masonsjax

Another long time homebrewer and hobby distiller here just recently getting into smoking meats seriously. I went electric with my brew rig a couple years ago with some very simple eKeggles and stepped up to 10 gallon batches at that point too. I like to make every style of beer, especially IPAs, all kinds of sours, Saisons, and smoked beers of course. I have a 4 tap keezer, one is a nitro stout faucet. I like to make all grain whiskeys and vodka and want to experiment more with gin botanicals. Is there anything better than smoked prime rib and homemade bourbon? Not in my opinion. Cheers!


----------



## chironbrew

IMG_1351.JPG



__ chironbrew
__ Feb 19, 2017






What hop shortage?  Here is my dry hopped citra DIPA using up the last of my 2015 whole cone Citra before I had to pack everything up and move.


----------



## chironbrew

Stupid double post


----------



## actech

Been at it a couple years. All grain. With a grainfather. Mainly keg but I bottled my xocoveza clone. Last brew an Amarillo pale ale. Need to get an order in to brew next weekend.


----------



## dave schiller

I do whole grain only.  Somehow the idea of extract equates to making instant coffee as opposed to whole bean.  I could be wrong, never have brewed with extract.

Been brewing for about 10 years, I crack my grain which I buy bulk through a local brew club.  I keg and carbonate it and tap it in a spare fridge in the basement.  My fav is a Belgian whit, much like but better than Blue Moon.

I think my overall favorite beer is Lambic, but I haven't had the opportunity to make it here.  We have the wrong microbes floating around in the air, so I buy it at a local beer store.


----------



## mrbungalow

Just joined the site.  Glad to see this thread!  I used to brew a ton.  Recently divorced, I've taken it up again.  Last weekend I had a guys weekend with my 7 year old where we brewed a Fresh Squeezed clone and made up 4 lbs of ribs in the smoker.  It was a great day!  Just wanted to stop in and say hey.  Looking forward to learning a bunch about the art of smoking.


----------



## Saucy Pig

Hello everyone my name Carlos Butler I'm from Vancouver, WA. I use to work for UPS for 8 years. I turned in my brown uniform to get serious about my hubbies BBQ and BREW! I started All grain homebrewing about 3 years ago. I just bought a new house I talked my wife into letting me set-up the brew station inside the garage. I brewed APA last wednesday using the Azacca hops.

CHEERS!!


----------



## brew14me

Cheers to all of you. It's been awhile since I've posted anything. In my opinion there is nothing better than smoked meat and a good brew to go with it. Add good friends/family  and life is great. 
    My hat is off  to all of you. We  (my brother and I) have been brewing for about 10 yrs now. Turned it into a business.  We have done nothing but whole grain.
      I wish you all the best in your brewing. My glass is raised and hat tipped. If there is anything I can do to help then please let me know. We currently make 20 to 30 barrels a month on a 10 barrel system. 
      Good eating and better brewing.


----------



## Reginald

Home brewer here. 10 years or so in. All grain BIAB brewer. Last beer was on Christmas night. A grapefruit pale ale for my wife mainly. I have a two tap kegerator made from an old Coke cooler my grandpa had. Cheers!


----------



## Central PA Cowboy

What about ex-homebrewer? Did extract.


----------



## jrsdws2

mintee said:


> I know I'm really new to the forum here, but I see a lot of talk about homebrewers and thought I should start a Rollcall thread.
> 
> I've been brewing for about 10 years now, and am opening a homebrew supply store in Philly in the next 2 months.  I just recently started smoking meats in the past year or 2 and I'm glad to call SMF my new home.  I typically always brew on Sundays, but recently I've been brewing and smoking in the same day.
> 
> So let's get to know each other, and maybe share some recipes or just toast to good food, good beers, and good times!
> 
> Q&A:
> 
> How long have you been brewing?
> 
> All-grain or Extract?
> 
> What was the last beer you brewed?
> 
> Bottle or Keg?
> 
> Favorite Styles?


Been brewing for about 5yrs now.

All grain of course

Gimme Another IPA  (house recipe with Simcoe and Amarillo hops)

Keg (started out bottling...that lasted only about a year)

Favorite styles?  I'm an IPA or PA guy, but I really love lagers too.  I wish I had the room for a small freezer just to lager in.  I would definitely brew lagers.


----------



## magnum3672

Just started brewing! 

My girlfriends father bought my roommate and I a "northern brewing" kit with an IPA extract kit.

It is currently in the second stage and in a week or so we will be bottling!

So exciting to be brewing after being a beer snob for so long. After this first IPA kit we will be doing an Amber ale kit.

My favorite styles are first and foremost free, and then I appreciate browns, ambers and IPA's a lot. My favorite microbrewery is probably kuhnhenn in my area.


----------



## Jtexans4

New to the forums but glad to see this!

*How long have you been brewing? *~5 years

*All-grain or Extract? *All grain! I use a Grainfather electric unit. 

*What was the last beer you brewed? *Just kegged a cream ale I brewed 2 weeks ago. 

*Bottle or Keg? *Keg. Currently have a cream ale and a 10% double ipa (mosaic, nugget, cascade hops) on tap.

*Favorite Styles?* All, but if I had to pick one style, definitely saisons.


----------



## mattkm

New to the forum also! Came here to learn more about smoking, and just noticed this brewing section, happily surprised! Brewing and smoking really do seem to go together. 

How long have you been brewing?:
About 2 1/2 years now

All-grain or Extract?:
Started with extract, the last year and a half have been doing all-grain. And the last 4 batches of that have been BIAB.

What was the last beer you brewed?:
I did my first wheat beer last Friday.

Bottle or Keg?
Keg.

Favorite Styles?
Brown ales, Scottish and Irish ales, pale ales, cream ales, etc. Like just about everything. But, not a huge "hop head" though.


----------



## leper65

I've been brewing for 3 years. So far only extract, but have plans to try BIAB and All Grain this year. 

Most recently brewed an Amber Ale and a Stout. 

Black IPA's, Stouts, Porters, Brown Ales, Wheat Ale and IPA's are favorites. 

I keg everything. 

I also keep bees, so I'm going to be making more mead this year and ciders too.


----------



## SGMan

Its been several years since I sold all of my equipment, but I have started to get the itch again.  
The brew technology has come leaps and bounds since I was last in the hobby - namely with the 'one pot' (aka BiaB - Brew in a bag) method.  It has made all grain batches that much simpler.  
That and the homebrew conical market has exploded as well.  

IPAs, Porters, Stouts, and a couple of Sours are faves.  
Bocks (of any kind) make me wretch.  But then again its been a while since I have tried one.


----------



## Firemedic76

New to site but I’m happy and not surprised to see so many hb’ers here, cooking and brewing go hand in hand I believe. 

Been brewing 6 yrs

All grain using a cooler for my mlt but being 43 I still haul around the pots and whatnot and am looking at either a tiered system or better yet hoses but that would require money to redo my whole system. 

I’m a hop head. Love neipa’s and any hoppy beer, Belgians, hefe’s, and big ris’s especially bba ones which I make at least twice a year. 

I currently bottle, fine for all my beers but the neipas change fast so I have a small freezer I’m looking to make into a keezer hopefully soon. 

Last beer I brewed was a neipa about three weeks ago and it’s gone so time for my next one.


----------



## SKade

Hi. 
I’ve been brewing for nine years now. 

All grain. I have a 10gallon set up that I use. I also have a 1 bbl system that I need to fire up.

The last beer I brewed was a stout with coffee and cocoa nibs. I have 5 gallons of cider going now. It’s my first attempt at one.

Kegs all the way. Just makes it so much easier. I have a beer gun I can use to fill bottles or growlers. Kegging cuts down on O2. 

Favorite style is tough. I love sours. The different flavors you can achieve are amazing. I truly appreciate the malt forward beers. Scottish ales are an excellent, under appreciated style.


----------



## WiscoTim

I brew a little...


----------



## Wet Spaniel

Hi there,  I joined the site a while back but house move and renovations have meant I’ve not been posted much for a few years .   Based in the U.K. I‘ve been brewing all grain for 10 years, my set up is gravity fed (100l boiler & HLT, 50l mash tun).  I have a 4 keg Keezer which I use cornies with and I also use traditional English casks where the beer is connected to a hand pull vacuum pump called a beer engine - this et up gives the beer a very short life so I only use it for parties..  Last beer I brewed was an oatmeal stout, my favourite beer is a light hoppy pale session beer.


----------



## ironbrewer

Started homebrewing about 1986.
Got my fist job brewing commercially about 1991.
I brewed commercially for about 12 years.
Won 5 awards at the GABF.
Calculated I brewed about 1.5 million pints during my career.

Everybody wants to be a brewer. Hard to make good money unless you have the money to open your own place.

Now I treat water and make significantly more money, less headaches, and more job stability.

The last brewery I worked at was called Ironworks. I have been using the name Ironbrewer in forums ever since.


----------



## uechikid

Is there are market place here?  I have brewing equipment I need to sell.


----------



## Torc

mintee said:


> I know I'm really new to the forum here, but I see a lot of talk about homebrewers and thought I should start a Rollcall thread.
> 
> I've been brewing for about 10 years now, and am opening a homebrew supply store in Philly in the next 2 months.  I just recently started smoking meats in the past year or 2 and I'm glad to call SMF my new home.  I typically always brew on Sundays, but recently I've been brewing and smoking in the same day.
> 
> So let's get to know each other, and maybe share some recipes or just toast to good food, good beers, and good times!
> 
> Q&A:
> 
> How long have you been brewing?
> 
> All-grain or Extract?
> 
> What was the last beer you brewed?
> 
> Bottle or Keg?
> 
> Favorite Styles?


How long have you been brewing?

Off and on for 10 years

All-grain or Extract? Honey

What was the last beer you brewed?

None

Bottle or Keg? Mason jar (hilljacks around here don't own a corkscrew)


----------



## smokinstubbs

I don't want to break any rules but. I have 2 cases of .5L German bottles, 1 with the flip tops that I know you Brewers love to use that I'm looking to get rid of for cheap, I tired the local Brewers store with no luck. Anybody have any ideas? Thanks


----------



## bdawg

You can try to put them on Craig's list, but don't expect much money for them.  They are pretty common, even the flip top bottles are common enough to not warrant a high price.


----------



## ddow229

Hey now, 
I am new to the forums and smoking meats but I am a long time homebrewer. I brewed extracts and partial mash for about 15-20 years but decided to switch over and take real control of my beer about 5 years ago when I started all grain. In that time I have had several fails and twice as many successes., The latest success is a Belgian Dark Strong Ale that was voted best of show in a competition a couple of weeks ago against 138 other beers. I am pretty excited by that. I am experimenting with pressurized fermentation as I live in Missouri where it is not the best lager  yeast country. I did a Dortmunder Export that came out pretty well using this method and have a doppel bock that is in the fermenter right now. 
I like brewing the base styles. I figure if I can't make a good pilsner, why would I make one and throw all kinds of flavor at it only to have the base beer fail. I mostly keg but throw stuff into bottles for the competitions.


----------



## hitechredneck

Brewing for 4 years.  Hill Country Hoppers is our local homebrew club here in the Texas Hill Country.
I mostly brew Blondes, Mexican Lagers, and some normal Pale Ales, and some IPAs.  I brew 5 gallon batches and use a Spike Trio system.  I just upgraded my cold-side to a Spike conical CF5 as well.  I don't have possession of it yet, but my next brew-day will include that sweet addition...  The Trio makes brewing a true pleasure and a lot of fun.


----------



## Wet Spaniel

I’ve just got a brew on for the first time in a looong while. As soon as this one is out of the fermenter I’m going to get another on the go - it’s about time to have some friends over and have some beers and barbecue.


----------

